# Orpingtons; Lemon Cuckoo x Lavander cross



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

I have available to pick up some hatching eggs from a mixed flock of Lemon Cuckoo and Lavander Orpingtons. Assuming some will be pure, others mixed. Since I have limited space, could someone advise as to what I might be looking at with the mixed Orpingtons.
Tks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, might be interesting though.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

farmhand said:


> I have available to pick up some hatching eggs from a mixed flock of Lemon Cuckoo and Lavander Orpingtons. Assuming some will be pure, others mixed. Since I have limited space, could someone advise as to what I might be looking at with the mixed Orpingtons.
> Tks


Are you asking what the colors will be in terms of the cross???

Do you know what the Male was exactly??? (Lemon Cuckpp or Lav???)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

farmhand said:


> I have available to pick up some hatching eggs from a mixed flock of Lemon Cuckoo and Lavander Orpingtons. Assuming some will be pure, others mixed. Since I have limited space, could someone advise as to what I might be looking at with the mixed Orpingtons.
> Tks


 i'm guessing some cute mixed babies
i had my black orpington hens in with my buffs for a while
i got dark brown chicks with some buff feathering once they got a little age on them


----------

